# Distal Penile Shunt/ Al Ghorab Shunt CPT?



## jwhite2637 (May 30, 2013)

Can somebody point me in the right direction for a cpt code for the procedure listed in my subject line?


----------



## laurenb27 (May 31, 2013)

Look at 54420-54435


----------

